

New Google Maps Android API - jkn
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2012/12/new-google-maps-android-api-now-part-of.html

======
truebecomefalse
I remember reading about this on HN a couple months ago when the Field Trip
app came out. Some android developer found the new API embedded in that app.

I'll try and find the link.

Here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4646039>

